# DDR3-Kaufberatung



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Moin!
Also ich habe vor mir DDR3-Speicher zu kaufen (die Frage läuft nicht auf ob sondern welchen hinaus) und habe 3 Angebote von OCZ gefunden.
Alle sehr ähnlich, aber da ich zwar Hardware im allgemeinen, aber RAM im speziellen angeht nicht wirklich informiert bin, kann ich nicht vernünftig entscheiden was es sein soll.
Die drei Speicher haben den gleichen Preis von 60€ etwa und sind mit 4GB ausgestattet, variieren jedoch in Latenzzeiten und Takt.

Also Nummer 1: *OCZ Platinum Enhanced Bandwidth DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-6-22 (DDR3-1600) *


Nummer 2:
*OCZ Titanium XMP DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL8-8-8-20 (DDR3-1333)*


Nummer 3:
*OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL6-6-6-18 (DDR3-1333)*


Damit bleibt eine Entscheidung zwischen 1600MHz und den Latenzwerten.
Nun glaube ich zu wissen, dass niedrige Latenzen und hohe Taktzahlen gut sind 
Aber was ist entscheidend bei Latenzen? Die 6-6-6 oder die 18? Oder beides?Wäre genial da etwas aufgeklärt zu werden.

Des Weiteren dann 1600Mhz oder 1333?
Mehr Mhz bedeutet auch mehr Stromverbrauch?
Und was auffällt, sind die höheren Timings bei 1600Mhz.
Gleicht sich das aus, ist eins von beiden wichtiger oder wie funktioniert das?

Tut mir Leid für die vielen Fragen, aber ich bin gewillt viel zu lernen 
mfg
Pacemaker


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also wirklich toll ist keiner dieser Speicher.
Die Latenzunterschiede merkt man nicht wirklich, sowas sieht man nur auf dem Papier. Genau gleich verhält es sich mit DDR3 1333 zu DDR3 1600. Der schnellste RAM den du da aufgelistet hast ist aber der 1600er. Er hat hohe Taktraten und auch gute Latenzen. Entscheidend bei den Latenzen ist die CAS Latency, die anderen sind nicht so bedeutend. Höherer Stromverbrauch, naja das wird denke ich nicht so viel ausmachen


----------



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Und weshalb ist der 1600' der beste?
CAS bedeutet doch der erste Wert, oder?
Bedeutet 7, aber da wäre der Reaper doch brauchbarer?

Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich damit nicht auf und schnappe nur das auf, was kommt.

Also hättest du denn preiswerte (und damit meine ich eine ähnliche Preiskategorie) Vorschläge?
Ich bin bereit anderes zu nehmen, bin wgn eines AM3-Boards aber an DDR3-Speicher gebunden.
Nach mehr als 4GB sollen wohl erst 8GB lohnen bei AMD (?) und weniger kommen nicht in Frage.

Bleibt da etwas vernünftiges?
Oder wo liegt das Problem?
Zu wenig Takt oder zu hohe Timings?
Wie gesagt, du/ihr(ich stütze mich gerne auf mehrere Meinungen) antwortest hier einem RAM-Newb.

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

Naja Timings sind nicht mehr sooo wichtig. Der 1600er wäre besser weil er eben schneller taktet, auch wenn mans nicht merkt, aber bei OC über den FSB bzw RF hat man da vorteile weil der RAM weiter geht.

Alternativen sind: Crucial DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (CT2KIT25664BA1339) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
oder GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7 (DDR3-1333) (GV34GB1333C7DC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland der ist aber auch sehr teuer. Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber da man schnellen und guten DDR3 1333 RAM mit guten Timimgs und Standardspannung erhält. Auf die Spannung ist nämlich auch zu achten. 
Die Standard Spezifikationen schreiben für DDR3 1,5 Volt vor. Leider halten das die Hersteller nur selten ein. 1,6 Volt würde ich sagen sind für DDR3 noch ok, mehr aber nicht mehr. RAM der mehr wie 1,6 Volt braucht ist für mich nur mehr minderwertiger Müll. Und aus diesem Grund bin ich auch nicht so der OCZ Möger, die brauchen nämlich fast immer recht viel Spannung.


----------



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Aah!
Das war eine Antwort nach meinem Geschmack 
Danke, genau sowas brauche ich.

(Im Allgemeinen ist OC relativ egal für mich, zumindest noch.)
Jetzt verstehe ich, weshalb OCZ nicht.

Dann bleibt noch die Frage:
Was heißt ValueRAM?
Hängt das mit der Verpackung zusammen, also eher wie die tray-Version?
Bei OCZ waren bei value die Metallgehäuse entfernt, ist das ein Grund, dass in ieiner Weise ansonsten Lüfter dabei sind?

P.S.: geizhals sagt, dass 1,5V relativ selten sind und wenn dann wirklich teurer 
Inwiefern ist denn die Beeinflussung da durch die Spannung?
Ist das nur für OC interessant oder auch so?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

ValueRAM heißt afaik, dass diese nach den geltenden JEDEC Spezifikationen spezifiziert sind.
Meistens haben diese RAMs auch keine Schwitzbleche, aka Heatspreader, drauf und sie brauchen auch keine zusätzlichen Kühler da sie eben mit Standardspannung laufen und dadurch auch nicht so heiß werden. Kühler oder sonstiges sind bei Value RAM eigentlich nicht dabei.


----------



## netheral (26. Juni 2009)

Wos hier schon um Crucial und Konsorten geht: Kann man den Crucial mit gutem Gewissen nehmen, auch wenn er keine Heatspreader hat? 

Ich möchte nämlich einen Mugen 2 ins Case setzen und naja: Mit Reapern oder Corsair Modulen mit hohem Heatspreader wäre die ganze Geschichte nicht machbar. Nur was bringt mir ein guter CPU Kühler, damit ich gut OCn kann, wenn der Ram nicht mitspielt?

Bringt der HS wirklich so viel oder ists nur was fürs Auge bzw. fürs Ego?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, die meisten Heatspreader bringen für die Kühlung keine Vorteile, manche sogar Nachteile. 
Ergo nur was für Auge.


----------



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Danke schon mal an ghostadmin.
Großes Lob! 
Ich weiß definitiv jetzt viel mehr (Basis fehlt, dann verstehst du auch diese ganze Zahlenauflistung nicht).

Und soweit ich ihn nun richtig verstanden habe, sagt er genau dies, dass HS unnötig bei 1,5V sind (?) und eher bei OCZ und Co. mit höheren Spannungen gebraucht werden, da sie ansonsten nicht so heiß werden.

Natürlich sind andere Meinungen auch interessant, aber ich glaube das zumindest daraus jetzt verstanden zu haben. 
Schon kann ich klugscheißern 

Top!


P.S.: Sorry, ghostadmin war schneller mit schreiben :/


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

Ja guter RAM braucht keine Kühlung 

Wie aber oben schon geschrieben sind die HS bei den meistens RAMs nur aus optischen Gründen drauf. Wirklich zur Kühlung tragen sie nicht bei.^^


----------



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Lerneffekt:
Ich hatte Value-RAM sofort als "billigen" ungeschützten, weil optisch nicht ansprechenden abgetan.


----------



## netheral (26. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn man Heatsprader will knallt man sich halt die Dinger von AC dran und zack: Die Optik ist da. 

Werde wohl selber den Crucial nehmen. Wenn ich eh einen Mugen 2 draufhaue ist genug da, das die Optik kompensieren kann.
So viel soll sich angeblich bei schnelleren Timings / mehr Takt nicht tun. Dann lieber was stabiles, wo man sich nicht bescheuert dran ärgert. Angeblich ist ja DDR3 bei AMD eh noch alles andere als ausgereift.

Wisst ihr, ob man den Crucial DIMM auch auf einem MSI 790FX-GD70 nutzen kann? Im Luxx gibts eine Kompatiblitätsliste, da sind aber keine Crucials drauf.

Oder vielleicht doch noch ein AM2+ Board ohne Zukunftssicherheit? :/


----------



## Pacemaker (26. Juni 2009)

Bei mir:
*GIGABYTE MA790XT-UD4P 
**AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
**RAM DDR3 4GB / 1333Mhz KINGSTON Valueram DC KIT CL9 rt
*
Ist zukunftssicherer als AM2+, da ich vor allem lieber in 2 Jahren (o.ä.) eine neue CPU kaufe als in 3-4 ein neues System!

Aber ich hoffe, dass ich damit gut gerüstet bin.

Sollte doch auch alles passen, oder?
Ist auch Speicher, den du mir empfohlen hast, CPU und Board sind ohnehin gut so.

Nur an Speicher-Kompatibilität habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Dafür sind die Boards doch gemacht?


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juni 2009)

Die Crucial RAMs werden von fast jedem Board geschluckt 
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keines welches mit Crucial RAM Zicken geschoben hat.


----------



## netheral (27. Juni 2009)

Dann werdens wohl die Crucial Module. Sie sind auchnoch günstig, was noch positiv dazu kommt. Laut diversen Reviews macht der RAM eh nur 1 - 2 % aus: Differenz zwischen Standard und dem wohl besten OC Ram. Schon ernüchternd...

Werde mal sehen, wie es dann läuft. Wenn ich irgendwann meine WaKü bekomme, kann ich immernoch AC Heatspreader drankleben und habe eine ordentliche Optik.


----------



## Schmendreck (27. Juni 2009)

Wird wohl eim AM3-System sein/werden?

Ich empfehle "OCZ3P1600LVAM4GK". Habe ich selber und ist ein klasse RAM.


----------

